# Can you identify this Anubias sp?



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

I got it at a Petco, and the tag just said Anubias. Does anyone know which one this one is?

Edit for wrong picture.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Anubias barteri


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Second that, just regular ol' barteri


----------



## Kets (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

